# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2020 às 12:24)

Bom dia 
Primeiro dia do mês 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,5°C
Temperatura atual de 17,7°C
56% hr 
Vento de Leste 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Dez 2020 às 16:13)

Boa tarde
Dia de sol hoje.
Céu limpo, vento fraco...
Parece que sexta poderemos ter um dia interessante


----------



## ampa62 (1 Dez 2020 às 22:41)

Boa noite.
Por Covas um dia bom para a jardinagem.
15.1"C de máxima e mínima de 5°C.





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Costa (2 Dez 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia. Resumo das temperaturas em Vila Nova de Famalicão nos últimos dias!

*23 Nov*
18.7ºC / 3.5ºC

*24 Nov*
16.5ºC / 3.8ºC

*25 Nov*
12.6ºC / 9.4ºC

*26 Nov*
15.4ºC / 9.4ºC

*27 Nov*
19.4ºC / 5.8ºC

*28 Nov*
17.7ºC / 4.3ºC

*29 Nov*
17.4ºC / 5.9ºC

*30 Nov*
21.3ºC / 7.0ºC

*1 Dez*
21.9ºC / 5.5ºC




Spoiler: Legenda



< 0ºC - 5.0ºC
5.1ºC - 10.0ºC
10.1ºC - 15.0ºC
15.1ºC - 20.0ºC
20.1ºC - 25.0ºC
25.1ºC - 30.0ºC
30.1ºC - 35.5ºC
35.5ºC - 40.0ºC
40.1ºC - 45.0ºC


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2020 às 18:06)

Boas,

Dia com muito sol hoje pelo Porto e arredores, com a temperatura a atingir valores ainda bastante altos; máxima de 17,3 ºC. Por outro lado, a manhã foi fresca, com uma mínima de 7,3 ºC.

Hoje, finalmente, a mãe de todos nós lá se decidiu a pintar umas aguarelas ao amanhecer. Não foram das melhores que já vi, mas foi um começo; é por estas alturas que costuma começar a ficar inspirada 
















13, 2 ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2020 às 19:13)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Manhã pincelada de cores rosa e amarela , bonitas ....
Máxima de 16,7°C
Mínima de 7,6°C
Atual de 12,0°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite,

Hoje amanhecer bem fresco, mínima de 7.0ºC

Céu praticamente limpo, durante a tarde a temperatura não foi alem de 15.7ºC devido ao vento constante.

Agora sigo com 10.3ºC e vento de Leste/NE 24km/h

Estes últimos dias tem proporcionado boas fotos a longas distâncias..deixo aqui uma de ontem por volta das 8h (vista para Norte ao fundo julgo ser a Serra Arga)


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 08:02)

Bom dia,

manhã fresquinha, mínima de *5.4ºc*.

Neste momento 5.8ºc, vento fraco de NE e 81% HR.

Já se nota a NW nebulosidade a entrar ao longe.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 08:16)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,9°C
81% hr 
Manhã fria 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Finalmente uma manhã fria mais como deve ser. Mínima de 3°C aqui mais para cima, mas ao passar nas zonas baixas ainda vi alguma geada e a ver por Merelim a mínima deve ter andado entre 0-1°C.
Neste momento muita nebulosidade alta e já se vê nuvens médias/baixas a norte.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 10:24)

Bom dia .

Grande arrefecimento  , com Tmin de 2 °c 
Tatual : 7 ° c 

Muitas nuvens já no horizonte .


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2020 às 10:44)

Bom dia, mínima de *0ºC*. Este ano para já tá fraco para minímas negativas


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 10:47)

Céu já completamente encoberto .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2020 às 11:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje amanhecer bem fresco, mínima de 7.0ºC
> 
> ...


A Serra de Arga é aquela que está no canto superior esquerdo, se não estou em erro. A norte está a Serra da Cabreira (e, logo atrás, a Serra do Gerês) e, no canto superior direito, está a Serra do Alvão. Se a imagem for ampliada é inclusive visível o vale do Rio Homem e os picos mais elevados da Serra da Peneda.


----------



## jonas (3 Dez 2020 às 12:33)

Bom dia,
Céu já encoberto e arrefecimento notório.
Teremos supresas amanhã?


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2020 às 13:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A Serra de Arga é aquela que está no canto superior esquerdo, se não estou em erro. A norte está a Serra da Cabreira (e, logo atrás, a Serra do Gerês) e, no canto superior direito, está a Serra do Alvão. Se a imagem for ampliada é inclusive visível o vale do Rio Homem e os picos mais elevados da Serra da Peneda.


Se vemos a ponte de São João acho que deve ser a de montemuro?? 

A vista é para o interior 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Costa (3 Dez 2020 às 13:41)

Stinger disse:


> Se vemos a ponte de São João acho que deve ser a de montemuro??
> 
> A vista é para o interior
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



A foto foi tirada do lado de Gaia, virada para norte. A fotografia foi tirada de manhã, o sol vem de nascente (interior), do lado direito.

Vê-se o cemitério do prado, o hotel Vila Galé no campo 24 Agosto e a torre lidador na Maia ao fundo.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Começa a chover , muito vento já também e grande ondulação .

Está frio , Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2020 às 15:09)

Por aqui vai chuviscando e está frio, 11ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, 

Frio por aqui também e acentuado por algum vento que já se faz sentir, 11.6ºc actuais ( máxima até ao momento de *12.1ºc* ).


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 15:27)

Boa tarde, 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 12,5°C
Atual de 12,4°C
80% hr 
Sensação de frio 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2020 às 15:49)

A temperatura mal tocou nos 11°C e começou logo a descer. Neste momento 9°C e chove mais certinho.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2020 às 16:30)

Boa chuvada há uns 15min, temperatura nos 9°C


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 16:37)

Vão caindo aguaceiros e cada vez mais vento .
Temperatura em queda , já nos 9 ° c .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 18:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A Serra de Arga é aquela que está no canto superior esquerdo, se não estou em erro. A norte está a Serra da Cabreira (e, logo atrás, a Serra do Gerês) e, no canto superior direito, está a Serra do Alvão. Se a imagem for ampliada é inclusive visível o vale do Rio Homem e os picos mais elevados da Serra da Peneda.


Estás ligeiramente enganado... 

A serra d'Arga tem um perfil muito característico, inconfundível para quem a conhece bem como eu. Ocupa o centro da foto, a norte:






Uma foto minha, tirada da margem esquerda do Lima, para comparação do perfil:





As serras para a esquerda estão mais próximas do Porto, e no canto superior direito, sim, poderá já ser a Peneda/Gerês. O Alvão não se vê na foto, está muito mais para nascente.

-----------

E quanto à meteorologia, hoje ao início da tarde em Matosinhos já deu para ter um cheirinho do que poderá estar para vir. Duas linhas de instabilidade, relativamente finas, deixaram uns valentes aguaceiros. Pelo Porto, no entanto, os acumulados estão ainda todos abaixo de 1 mm.

Quanto a temperaturas, depois de uma mínima de 6,1 ºC e uma máxima de 13,2 ºC, a tarde segue com 11,3 ºC.

Há uma nova estação amadora aqui perto:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTO118

Vamos lá ver quanto tempo se aguenta


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 18:58)

Já chove 
1,3 mm
11,4°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 19:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Estás ligeiramente enganado...
> 
> A serra d'Arga tem um perfil muito característico, inconfundível para quem a conhece bem como eu. Ocupa o centro da foto, a norte:
> 
> ...



Não concordo, para mim a serra d'Arga é a da esquerda, se reparares o extremo oriental que se vê na foto é semelhante ao perfil da serra que apresentaste. Se a que aparece no meio fosse a d'Arga qual seria a que fica a Oeste dela? A que tu identificas como sendo a d'Arga é a Peneda-Gerês. A da direita parece-me o extremo Norte do Alvão, onde fica por exemplo, a Sra. da Graça.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 19:37)

2,4 mm acumulados 
11,5°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 20:16)

David sf disse:


> Não concordo, para mim a serra d'Arga é a da esquerda, se reparares o extremo oriental que se vê na foto é semelhante ao perfil da serra que apresentaste. Se a que aparece no meio fosse a d'Arga qual seria a que fica a Oeste dela? A que tu identificas como sendo a d'Arga é a Peneda-Gerês. A da direita parece-me o extremo Norte do Alvão, onde fica por exemplo, a Sra. da Graça.


Pode ser que esta imagem ajude:





A foto foi tirada, muito provavelmente, do Monte da Virgem. Daí marquei três linhas em direção à Serra d'Arga, à Peneda-Gerês e ao Alvão. Só uma delas intercepta a ponte de São João: a da Serra d'Arga. Depois de fazer este exercício fiquei ainda com mais dúvidas relativamente ao que se vê para a direita. Não creio que seja a Peneda sequer, está perto demais. Deve ser a encosta oposta do vale do Estorãos, em Ponte de Lima.

A serra para a esquerda é, muito possivelmente, a de Santa Luzia, em Viana, uma vez que tem um parque eólico no topo.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 20:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser que esta imagem ajude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continuo a achar estranho, o pico da serra de Santa Luzia fica a cerca de 10km do pico da serra d'Arga, tendo esta quase o dobro da altitude (800/450, aprox.). Na foto parecem-me muito distantes uma da outra e aparentam ter altitudes semelhantes.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 20:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Estás ligeiramente enganado...



É sem dúvida a Serra de Arga, o perfil é inconfundível mesmo para que a  vê de longe.

Por aqui sigo com 11.5ºc , vento moderado com algumas rajadas, 82% HR e 2.4 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 20:44)

David sf disse:


> Continuo a achar estranho, o pico da serra de Santa Luzia fica a cerca de 10km do pico da serra d'Arga, tendo esta quase o dobro da altitude (800/450, aprox.). Na foto parecem-me muito distantes uma da outra e aparentam ter altitudes semelhantes.


Repara bem na foto do João onde está o isqueiro da Maia, consegues vê-lo bem. Está à esquerda da minha linha para a Serra d'Arga.
Acredita, o que se vê em frente é mesmo a serra d'Arga


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2020 às 20:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje amanhecer bem fresco, mínima de 7.0ºC
> 
> ...





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A Serra de Arga é aquela que está no canto superior esquerdo, se não estou em erro. A norte está a Serra da Cabreira (e, logo atrás, a Serra do Gerês) e, no canto superior direito, está a Serra do Alvão. Se a imagem for ampliada é inclusive visível o vale do Rio Homem e os picos mais elevados da Serra da Peneda.





Stinger disse:


> Se vemos a ponte de São João acho que deve ser a de montemuro??
> 
> A vista é para o interior
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk





Costa disse:


> A foto foi tirada do lado de Gaia, virada para norte. A fotografia foi tirada de manhã, o sol vem de nascente (interior), do lado direito.
> 
> Vê-se o cemitério do prado, o hotel Vila Galé no campo 24 Agosto e a torre lidador na Maia ao fundo.





João Pedro disse:


> Estás ligeiramente enganado...
> 
> A serra d'Arga tem um perfil muito característico, inconfundível para quem a conhece bem como eu. Ocupa o centro da foto, a norte:
> 
> ...





David sf disse:


> Não concordo, para mim a serra d'Arga é a da esquerda, se reparares o extremo oriental que se vê na foto é semelhante ao perfil da serra que apresentaste. Se a que aparece no meio fosse a d'Arga qual seria a que fica a Oeste dela? A que tu identificas como sendo a d'Arga é a Peneda-Gerês. A da direita parece-me o extremo Norte do Alvão, onde fica por exemplo, a Sra. da Graça.





João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser que esta imagem ajude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sugiro a utilização deste site https://www.heywhatsthat.com/ 

Supondo que a fotografia foi tirada do Monte da Virgem, o azimute para a serra visível no centro da foto é sensivelmente 352º.

Utilizando o site que coloquei acima, após ter criado um panorama no local do Monte da Virgem, tracei o azimute a ~352º e deu isto. As zonas a vermelho são as áreas que são visíveis desde o ponto de observação.






Como é possível verificar, trata-se mesmo da Serra D'Arga 

Fazendo o azimute para a serra no lado esquerdo da foto, dá sensivelmente 345º, e o resultado é este.






Ou seja, do lado esquerda da foto o que se vê é a Serra de Santa Luzia


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 20:45)

Chove intensamente e muito vento também .
Dentro de 15 minutos entra em vigor o aviso amarelo para o vento e agitação marítima . As rajadas começarão a aumentar e deverão atingir perto de 80 km / h .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 20:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sugiro a utilização deste site https://www.heywhatsthat.com/
> 
> Supondo que a fotografia foi tirada do Monte da Virgem, o azimute para a serra visível no centro da foto é sensivelmente 352º.
> 
> ...


Os pontinhos à direita da A28 são da Serra de Perre, cujo cume se vê muito ligeiramente entre as serras de Santa Luzia e d'Arga na foto do João Paulo.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 20:53)

Vento forte 
Chuva 
3,6 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (3 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

Por aqui vento forte e vai chovendo de forma moderada. Tenho vista privilegiada para o Marão e Aboboreira, vamos ver se amanhã as serras "pintam" de branco.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 21:09)

Between disse:


> Por aqui vento forte e vai chovendo de forma moderada. Tenho vista privilegiada para o Marão e Aboboreira, vamos ver se amanhã as serras "pintam" de branco.


Queremos registos ou não aconteceu  (se acontecer )


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 22:35)

Muito vento por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (3 Dez 2020 às 23:38)

Por Famalicão, já começa o vento e com 10°


----------



## ACampos (4 Dez 2020 às 00:01)

Pela Senhora da Hora chove moderado e com algumas rajadas.  
Amanha vou tentar dar um saltinho ao Farol da Foz do Douro par ver o mar


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Dez 2020 às 07:10)

Muito perigoso agora mesmo.
Contentores a voar por espinho. As luzes da rua foram a abaixo e não ligam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 07:22)

Bom dia .

Chove torrencialmente com granizo .
Muito vento também .
Algumas partes estão brancas devido à queda do granizo .


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 07:43)

Por Guimarães ouve-se a chuva “grossa”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 07:54)

Bom dia,

que dia gelado e ventoso, sigo com 7.2ºc, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de NW ( frequentes picos de 60/65 Km/h) 

Alguns aguaceiros curtos, acumulados *3 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 08:05)

Mais um aguaceiro, temperatura desce para 6.7 ºc , muito vento e frio


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 08:06)

Por Lousada (acabei de chegar) estão 5° C pelo termómetro do carro e cai algum graupel!


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 08:15)

Cadito disse:


> Por Lousada (acabei de chegar) estão 5° C pelo termómetro do carro e cai algum graupel!



E a  massa de ar polar  ainda não está  instalada na sua plenitude, veremos mais logo, assim haja precipitação. 
Não descarto para essas zonas mais interiores um aguaceiro de neve ou água neve numa célula mais forte...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 08:24)

5°c por valongo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 08:37)

Não chove mas temperatura está em queda, sigo com 6.1 ºc


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 08:40)

Bom dia 
Dia frio 
Alguns aguaceiros e granizo
Temperatura de 7,0°C
4,2 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Dez 2020 às 08:46)

Bom dia,
Já cairam alguns aguaceiros.
7.0°C de temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 09:03)

Há momentos para Oeste:








6.5ºc actuais e grande negrume para Oeste e Noroeste neste momento


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 09:15)

Os aguaceiros fortes com granizo sucedem - se .

Tatual : 5 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (4 Dez 2020 às 09:32)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas a temperatura estabilizou: 4.6ºC de mínima e neste momento com 5.1ºC
HR: 85%, PA: 1000 mb
8.38 mm acumulados.


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 09:33)

Bom dia. 
Vai chovendo em Guimarães. Vento gelado. 
5.3°


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 09:34)

DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Vai chovendo em Guimarães. Vento gelado.
> 5.3°



Junto a universidade chuva copiosamente e o carro marcava 4°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 09:40)

karkov disse:


> Junto a universidade chuva copiosamente e o carro marcava 4°
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim amigo, estou perto. Estou na parte alta de Azurém. Que podemos esperar deste dia?


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

DMartins disse:


> Sim amigo, estou perto. Estou na parte alta de Azurém. Que podemos esperar deste dia?



Pode a Penha trazer-nos alguma surpresa... de resto, ca por baixo não acredito que haja surpresas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 09:54)

Neva na Penha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## timgomes (4 Dez 2020 às 09:54)

2.5C por aqui, inferior ás previsoes e meteogramas. alguns periodos com "abertas", periodos de aguaceiros. PA 1000, HR 95.


----------



## jonas (4 Dez 2020 às 09:56)

karkov disse:


> Neva na Penha
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Altitude?


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 10:02)

jonas disse:


> Altitude?



O vídeo que vi já era na parte mais baixa, na estrada para a Lapinha... A Penha tem no ponto mais alto 586 metros


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 10:05)

Mais um aguaceiro forte e gélido . A temperatura mantem - se nos 5 ° c .
Disseram - me que nevou nos pontos mais altos da Serra d ' Arga.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Dez 2020 às 10:10)

Pelas serras de Fafe..


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2020 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Neva no monte de São Mamede na Póvoa de Lanhoso a quase 750m. Acumulação parece começar acima dos 570-620m a ver nos mapas de relevo.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 10:11)

Trovão! 

6.8ºc actuais.


----------



## ACampos (4 Dez 2020 às 10:20)

Confirmo. Também ouvi na Senhora da Hora


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 10:21)

Algum granizo neste momento 

6.6ºc.

Fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 10:24)

Vai nevando a espaços, e rapidamente passa a chuva.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 10:30)

Granizo por Gondomar

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

Após o granizo temperatura nos *5.8ºc *( mínima até ao momento) 

Sensação térmica baixíssima


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 10:56)

Snifa disse:


> Trovão!
> 
> 6.8ºc actuais.





ACampos disse:


> Confirmo. Também ouvi na Senhora da Hora


Também ouvi, estava bem negro nessa altura 
Muito frio à janela; 6,6 ºC 
O vento acalmou. Mais células a caminho


----------



## Between (4 Dez 2020 às 10:56)

Alguns flocos de neve misturados com chuva neste último aguaceiro! Estou a 350-400m de altitude. O Marão e a Aboboreira devem estar lindos, mas infelizmente está tudo encoberto. Se o tempo deixar mais tarde tento tirar fotografias


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 11:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Mais células a caminho



Nota-se bem no satélite a massa de ar fria a Noroeste, com células de topos mais frios, estas podem trazer ainda mais neve e queda de granizo por onde passarem:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:04)

A escurecer outra vez... _mammatus_ muito ténues a nascente.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:06)

A escurecer outra vez... _mammatus_ muito ténues a nascente.


Snifa disse:


> Nota-se bem no satélite a massa de ar fria a Noroeste, com células de topos mais frios, estas podem trazer ainda mais neve e queda de granizo por onde passarem:


Aqui ainda se vê melhor


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2020 às 11:07)

Crazyrain disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte e gélido . A temperatura mantem - se nos 5 ° c .
> Disseram - me que nevou nos pontos mais altos da Serra d ' Arga.


Não há neve acumulada na Arga, como te tinha dito, para nevar lá é muito mas muito difícil.


----------



## boneli (4 Dez 2020 às 11:16)

Sameiro está 1 grau e neva sem acumulação. Em Braga estava 5 graus .


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 11:16)

Mais um Trovão agora, muito escuro a Oeste e Noroeste 

6.0ºc.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:18)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um Trovão agora, muito escuro a Oeste e Noroeste
> 
> 6.0ºc.








Deve ter vindo daquelas células à esquerda.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

Mais um relâmpago há pouco a oeste, vê-se o bafo à janela, primeira vez este outono, que me lembre 
Vai pingando, água...


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 11:25)

Muito escuro para o lado do mar.

Daqui nota se que a serra da freira não tem neve.






Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 11:26)

1337 disse:


> Não há neve acumulada na Arga, como te tinha dito, para nevar lá é muito mas muito difícil.



Tem , que eu vi . Nos pontos mais altos e escondido . Eu acabei por ir lá e tirei uma foto ( não tive tempo de tirar mais ) . O meu telemóvel não dá para converter em PDF , mas logo que eu consiga , vou colocar aqui a foto .


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (4 Dez 2020 às 11:31)

Poderá ainda cair neve em Freamunde? Mais ou menos 350 metros de altitude.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Dez 2020 às 11:34)

Fortes ventos e granizo acumulado por Espinho agora mesmo








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 11:44)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Poderá ainda cair neve em Freamunde? Mais ou menos 350 metros de altitude.


Diria que tem 60% de chances.
Lá mais para o final da tarde.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 11:46)

Quase meio dia e apenas 6.2ºc actuais com muito vento 

Mais células a caminho, esta última deixou uma saraiva muito miúda no parapeito da janela e que logo derreteu.

Com este tempo a vista para o Gerês está, naturalmente, completamente tapada, talvez amanhã se veja alguma coisa daqui.


----------



## boneli (4 Dez 2020 às 12:00)

Mais um aguaceiro cá em Braga. Certamente que será de neve no Sameiro!


----------



## ACampos (4 Dez 2020 às 12:00)

Fotografia possível 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




com o telemóvel para SO (215°) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 12:13)

Castro Laboreiro terá um nevão dos antigos: 

https://fb.watch/29UjETqFGT/


----------



## ACampos (4 Dez 2020 às 12:19)

Chove fortepor aqui


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 12:43)

Tem nevado na Penha em Guimarães. Já há vários vídeos colocados. 

Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (4 Dez 2020 às 13:00)

Se nevou na Penha então por aqui na Citânia de Sanfins e Monte Pilar provavelmente também já terá caído alguma coisa ... Tudo acima dos 500m
Daqui a pouco vou até lá


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 13:08)

Incrivel a temperatura a esta hora, nova mínima com *5.5ºc* actuais 

Céu encoberto , chove fraco, mais parece uma mistura de saraiva miúda e desfeita com chuva.. .


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2020 às 13:10)

Foz do Douro às 12h30 aguaceiro de granizo miúdo que se desfazia no chão, muito frio mesmo à beira mar


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 13:17)

Muito escuro para os lados da freita

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## NunoOliveira (4 Dez 2020 às 13:22)

Massa a deslocar se de Norte para em direção a Freita
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 13:33)

Mais uma vez quase...
6°c a esta hora!!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2020 às 13:38)

Deve estar um festival dos antigos pelos lados da Freita! Bem que gostava de lá ir amanhã mas com todas estas restrições é impossível


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

Neva no centro de Guimarães
A 212m de altitude

Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:15)

Aguaceiro completamente gelado agora, 5.8ºc 

Nos vidros parece que se agarra por momentos (deve ser saraiva desfeita).


----------



## Tmsf (4 Dez 2020 às 14:17)

Neve em Paços de Ferreira
(Mais precisamente na Citânia de Sanfins)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 14:17)

K geloooo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:19)

E mínima batida novamente neste aguaceiro, *5.3ºc* actuais


----------



## karkov (4 Dez 2020 às 14:20)

DMartins disse:


> A 212m de altitude
> 
> Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk



Azurém o mesmo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2020 às 14:21)

karkov disse:


> Azurém o mesmo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Vê-se acumulação na Penha desde cá de baixo. Pedras, telhado do hotel...
 4,7 graus. Baixou 1,2


Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 14:30)

Temperatura volta a descer com a passagem de mais um aguaceiro, 5,8 ºC agora, a mínima do dia aqui pelo Porto ocidental.
Acumulados a subir; 6,35 mm. O sol volta a espreitar, timidamente, neste momento.


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 14:31)

Alto de Espinho, Serra do Marão:

https://fb.watch/2a0m4n0h2Y/


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Interessante o céu agora, esbranquicado ( um ar completamente de neve) em contraste com a escuridão a Norte, as nuvens também estão a vir mais da direcção Norte e não tanto de NW como de manhã.

*5.2ºc* actuais ( nova mínima) parece que o frio está a entrar ainda mais neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 14:41)

Impossível que não está a nevar aos 300 m.
Um autêntico gelo céu de neve msm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:42)

Chuva esbranquiçada neste momento, a ficar muito escuro .


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Célula intensa de alta precipitação, granizo, trovoada. Pode acontecer um fenómeno extremo como um tornado, há condições para isso. Atenção Vagos, Aveiro


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Impossível que não está a nevar aos 300 m.



Completamente, aqui pelo meio da chuva parece que caem outras gotas mais lentamente e de tonalidade mais branca 

Céu pesado  de neve e sem nenhuma textura, *4.8ºc* atuais


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 14:52)

Snifa disse:


> Completamente, aqui pelo meio da chuva parece que caem outras gotas mais lentamente e de tonalidade mais branca
> 
> Céu pesado  de neve e sem nenhuma textura, *4.8ºc* atuais


A hora chave penso que será entre as 17 e as 20h.
As gostas caem parece neve acabada de derreter.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 14:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> As gostas caem parece neve acabada de derreter.



É isso que acontece por aqui neste momento . 

Está escuro, parecem já umas 17:30 h .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 15:02)

Continuam os aguaceiros gélidos , com 5 ° c .


----------



## nuvens365 (4 Dez 2020 às 15:16)

Boa tarde, pessoal! Há relatos de alguns flocos de neve em Grijó, Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 15:21)

nuvens365 disse:


> Boa tarde, pessoal! Há relatos de alguns flocos de neve em Grijó, Vila Nova de Gaia.



Provavelmente terá sido uma água neve já muito desfeita, tal como aconteceu por aqui, por ser mais esbranquiçada e cair mais devagar dá a sensação que são flocos de neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Dez 2020 às 15:45)




----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 15:49)

De regresso a casa vindo de Lousada apanhei um aguaceiro com 3° C e água-neve a aproximadamente 350 m na A42.

Em casa estão 5° C. Não me recordo de ter esta temperatura tão baixa a esta hora da tarde no início de Dezembro.


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 15:52)

Mata de Albergaria (PNPG)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

Não tem nada que enganar!!!





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

De novo escuridão a Norte e Noroeste, com o mesmo aspecto "céu de neve" nuvens sem nenhuma textura.

4.9ºc actuais.


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2020 às 16:07)

Lamas de Mouro (PNPG):


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 16:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não tem nada que enganar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos ver se cai em santa justa neve 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 16:27)

Mais um aguaceiro gelado neste momento:


4.8ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

Cadito disse:


> Lamas de Mouro (PNPG):


Que paisagem de sonho 
-----------------------------------
4,9 ºC pelo Porto  7,62 mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

Ainda pinga, temperatura continua a cair, nova mínima neste momento com *4.5ºc* 

Aproxima-se outro aguaceiro de Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 17:10)

Impressionante como a temperatura desce, sigo com *3.8ºc* após mais uma aguaceiro 

Massa de ar polar no seu melhor 

Será que ainda vamos ter uma surpresa durante a noite? 

Algumas estações aqui do Porto também já andam em valores abaixo ou pouco acima dos 4ºc


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 17:14)

Alguém foi a santa justa? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

Serra de Vandoma - Paredes com 1ºC acima dos 400m. Sem precipitação  Aos 130 m ainda 2ºC marca o carro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 17:53)

c0ldPT disse:


> Serra de Vandoma - Paredes com 1ºC acima dos 400m. Sem precipitação  Aos 130 m ainda 2ºC marca o carro.


Calma que ela está a chegar!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 17:53)

Boa noite 
Aguaceiros esporádicos 
Frio 
5,0°C
Acumulados de 15,2 mm


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2020 às 18:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calma que ela está a chegar!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A partir de agora a precipitação vai ser fraca ou inexistente por falta de convecção e por ficar retida em Espanha.


----------



## jonas (4 Dez 2020 às 18:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> A partir de agora a precipitação vai ser fraca ou inexistente por falta de convecção e por ficar retida em Espanha.


Nevou hoje durante a tarde em Cristelo cerca de 5 min seguidos de neve pouco liquida. Aos 400m.
Vamos ter esperança.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2020 às 18:56)

Que dia gelado, neste momento 3,6ºC .
Acumulado a rondar os 14mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 18:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> A partir de agora a precipitação vai ser fraca ou inexistente por falta de convecção e por ficar retida em Espanha.


Lá para as 20h 21h da precipitação e cota a 400 m

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (4 Dez 2020 às 19:11)

jonas disse:


> Nevou hoje durante a tarde em Cristelo cerca de 5 min seguidos de neve pouco liquida. Aos 400m.
> Vamos ter esperança.


Também em Paços de Ferreira na zona do Monte Pilar e principalmente na Citânia de Sanfins ... Mas aqui já falamos de + de 500 metros 

Enviado do meu RMX2155 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

Ainda vão caindo uns pinguitos pelo Porto, acumulado nos 9,14 mm.
A temperatura já em subida, depois de uma mínima de 3,9 ºC. Agora já nos 5,8 ºC, que apesar de tudo ainda dá quase para bater o dente


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 21:02)

Continuam os aguaceiros , com temperatura de 2 °c .
Hoje a TMAX foi de 6° c 
É chato viver num sítio que podem estar 3, 2 ou 1 ° ou até 0 e só chove.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Bem prometia o radar mas....
Mais do mesmo.
O pessoal do litoral norte já está habituado.

Fica para mais tarde recordar:

04/12/2020

Mínima 2°c
Máxima 6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 22:25)

Boa noite 
Dia frio 
Máxima de 7,5°C
Mínima atual de 4,4°C e temperatura atual 
Aguaceiros durante a manhã e tarde ...
Alguma queda de  granizo 
Acumulados de 15,2 mm
1002 hPa 
95% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2020 às 22:34)

Boa noite, dia memorável em termos de frio apesar de tudo. 4/5°C quase toda a tarde é muito invulgar para esta zona.
Ainda subi aos 470m mas a neve infelizmente escapou-me entre os dedos for falta de precipitação apesar do 1°C.  De qualquer forma parece que a cota de 400m foi cumprida pelos relatos que vi, nada mau


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 22:52)

Céu limpo 3 graus e nevoeiro a instalar se nos vales a toda a força. Faltava a chuva e era neve bahhhh

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 22:54)

Cai mais um aguaceiro gélido .
Interessantes estes aguaceiros que vão caindo com uma temperatura tão baixa . Pingas grossas. 
O ar é glaciar , absolutamente gélido.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 22:57)

Boas,

Fui dar uma voltinha ao quarteirão à coisa de meia hora, estava frescote, já soube bem as luvas e o gorro 
Estava, e continua a estar, uma neblina ténue. Já se vê a lua e algumas estrelas. 4,7 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 22:57)

Está escuro , mas era capaz de jurar que vi água - neve .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 23:00)

Vejo uns farrapos pelo meio , parece - me que está a cair agua- neve.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 23:07)

É água - neve , sem dúvida . Vi uns farrapos pelo meio . Estava escuro , não consegui tirar uma foto .
Enquanto isso , já se vê relâmpagos ao longe .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 23:10)

Fotografias tiradas por um amigo hoje de manhã no Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, com uns belos mammatus.

Créditos: Carlos Miguel Seabra




WhatsApp Image 2020-12-04 at 09.46.05 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




WhatsApp Image 2020-12-04 at 09.46.01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 23:18)

Crazyrain disse:


> Vejo uns farrapos pelo meio , parece - me que está a cair agua- neve.


Onde ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

joselamego disse:


> Onde ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


 Aqui , onde eu moro , perto da cidade de Viana do castelo .


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 23:23)

Crazyrain disse:


> Aqui , onde eu moro , perto da cidade de Viana do castelo .


Com temperatura de ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 23:25)

Parece me um aproximar se nuvens 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 23:28)

joselamego disse:


> Com temperatura de ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Estão 2 ° c .


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2020 às 23:36)

Água da chuva já a congelar, já deve tar nos negativos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 23:44)

Aguaceiro a caminho

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 23:47)

Água neve

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 23:49)

Chove agora e notava se alguma coisa na chuva 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2020 às 23:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Água neve
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Na santa justa será que coiso? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 23:56)

Stinger disse:


> Na santa justa será que coiso?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Acho provável mas de pouca dura.
Está muito frio mesmo!!!!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 23:59)

Aguaceiros aqui 
Vou ver se cai água / neve 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2020 às 00:04)

Freezing rain há pouco já ponho fotos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2020 às 00:07)

Pelo radar...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2020 às 00:41)

Aí vem mais precipitação


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2020 às 01:09)

Chuva com congelação.


----------



## DMartins (5 Dez 2020 às 04:29)

Chove com 1.7°

Enviado do meu ELE-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Dez 2020 às 06:21)

Água neve por aqui. O aguaceiro ficou bem mais grosso e deixava rasto. 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2020 às 06:46)

Cabana do Vidoal (1106 m), no PNPG. Que brutalidade!


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 08:31)

Água / neve , está madrugada
3,9°C atuais 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Dez 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia .

Sucedem - se os aguaceiros gélidos , de noite caiu água - neve .

Esteve tanto frio de noite , que o meu sistema de aquecimento congelou .

Tatual : 3  ° c


----------



## ACampos (5 Dez 2020 às 09:21)

Pela Senhora da Hora neste momento está sol, mas vem mais uma célulazinha de norte


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

chove por aqui, gotas grossas e geladas, frio com 4.7ºc actuais ( mínima *3.7ºc *)

*3 mm *acumulados.

Ainda não deu para vislumbrar o Gerês, muita nebulosidade baixa, brumas, humidades altas, etc.. simplesmente não deixam ver a serra, aguarda-se por melhores condições..


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia ,
sigo com *5.9.ºC* e* 1,8mm* acumulados.

Já deu para ver a Serra de montemuro com uma cobertura de neve considerável.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 09:52)

Aguaceiro gelado 
5,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia, 

Depois de um amanhecer bem luminoso e ensolarado, agora estamos novamente na penumbra à passagem de um aguaceiro.
Por cá a manhã segue com 5,7 ºC e 4,06 mm acumulados.

O branco da neve, nem vê-lo. Pode ser que dê para ver o branco das ondas mais logo


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2020 às 10:54)

Ondulação em pés. 22:08/:11


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2020 às 10:59)

Mais um aguaceiro gelado!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Dez 2020 às 11:26)

Mais um aguaceiro gelado .
Está um ar gélido , isto sim é frio .


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 12:00)




----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2020 às 14:01)

Boas,

Dei um saltinho até ao mar para ver como estavam as ondas, mas... meh... nada de especial. O "melhor" ou já passou ou está ainda para vir.
Por outro lado, encontrei isto já a voltar para o carro, que estava na outra ponta do Parque da Cidade... 







Resumindo e concluindo, foi, literalmente, uma banhada até chegar ao carro! 

Mais aguaceiros a caminho, vai ser o prato do dia hoje.

8,8 ºC e 5,59 mm acumulados agora.


----------



## Stinger (5 Dez 2020 às 14:32)

Afinal não faltou precipitação, faltou foi mais frio loool

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Dez 2020 às 14:40)

Stinger disse:


> Afinal não faltou precipitação, faltou foi mais frio loool
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


 
E faltou ser uma entrada continental , para que seja possível uma HR mais baixa . Só  com uma entrada dessas é que aqui no Litoral podemos ter um bom nevão , tal como aconteceu no passado .


----------



## Stinger (5 Dez 2020 às 14:41)

Exacto. Lembro me também de um dia que estava muito frio mas em altitude não, e chuva era bolinhas congeladas a cair que nem molhava o chao

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Saudades das entradas continentais de 1983, 1987 , 1994 e 2009 . O frio era de rachar , mas aqui no litoral sabíamos que aquele vento cortante de NE Iria trazer neve .


----------



## Gates (5 Dez 2020 às 14:48)

O meu pluviómetro está bem composto 
10 graus e vao alternando aguaceiros com algumas abertas em que o sol se mostra bem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2020 às 14:54)

Dia frio!!
Nem dá para ver a neve nas montanhas malditas nuvens!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2020 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

o dia segue frio, aguaceiros gelados com alguma frequência, neste momento aproxima-se mais um de Noroeste 

8.0ºc actuais e *6.6 mm* acumulados.

O Gerês está completamente tapado, nem com um telescópio seria possivel ver..


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2020 às 16:41)

Boas,

As temperatura continuam baixas, os aguaceiros são frequentes. Sigo com *8.2ºC* o vento sopra fraco de Norte.

Acumulados *4.8mm*

Durante a manhã ainda deu para avistar o elemento branco nas Serras de Montemuro e Freita.

Deixo aqui uma foto embora com contraste aumentado dá para perceber:


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2020 às 18:27)

Boa noite
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiros durante o dia 
Acumulados de 7,2 mm
t.maxima de 10,2°C
t.minima de 3,8°C
t.atual de 7,9°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Dez 2020 às 18:33)

Aguaceiro forte agora no castelo do queijo com direito a granizo. Nas serras deve estar ainda a nevar forte e feio digo eu

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (5 Dez 2020 às 18:34)

Chove bem na Foz


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2020 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Pouco tempo para a meteorologia por motivos profissionais.

Ontem foi de facto um dia frio. Pena não ter dado para visitar a zona alta da freguesia.
Pela meia noite de ontem para hoje, com 0,5ºC chuviscava. Certamente 50 metros acima terá caído qualquer coisa sólida.

De manhã bem cedo o meu carro tinha uma camada de gelo, já a relva e a erva não apresentavam gelo. Interessante...e suspeito! 

O dia de hoje foi também frio, pouco vento, com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.
Há poucos momentos chuviscava, aparentando pequenas gotículas de gelo misturadas. Estavam *2,8ºC*. A Humidade Relativa alta: *89%*, dificultando a queda de neve obviamente.

Bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de chuva , com aguaceiros constantes  . 

O frio continua , a Tatual é de 6  ° c .


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tivemos aguaceiros fracos, mesmo com temperaturas perto de 1º-2ºC (não, não nevou que eu visse, embora tenha a suspeita de queda de graupel misturado com chuvisco - sem certezas de tão finos os elementos, perto das 00h), passando a períodos de chuva fraca que persistem.
O *acumulado* vai em *1,0 mm*.
Como refere o @Crazyrain  o frio continua. A noite foi fria qb e o dia, cinzentão - o sol não entra, apresenta-se húmido e desagradável. Vale o aquecimento, nomeadamente a salamandra e as suas emissões de CO2 e cinzas para o ambiente. 

*Tmín: 0,9ºC
Tmáx: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Continuação de um excelente domingo.*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2020 às 17:08)

Boas,

Que dia este; tão cinzento, tristonho e frio. Está bom para não sair da cama, não sair do sofá ou não sair da cozinha, com o forno ligado! 
Ainda vai chuviscando neste momento. A temperatura hoje não chegou aos dois dígitos, estando ainda nos 9,6 ºC. A mínima foi de 4,8 ºC. Acumulado de 5,33 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

Boa noite.

Bem, por aqui reina a monotonia.
Períodos de chuva fraca deixam-me com um *acumulado* "na moda, magrinho": *3,0 mm*.
O vento está calmo.
A temperatura tem vindo em muito lenta subida, o esperado.

*Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2020 às 20:33)

Boa noite 
Dia cinzento e melancólico 
Chuva fraca / ou regime de aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 5,0 mm
Temperatura máxima de 10,6°C
Temperatura mínima de 4,8°C
Temperatura atual de 10,4°C
100% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Dez 2020 às 20:44)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia frio , mínima de 2,0°C e foi subindo ligeiramente ao longo do dia. Neste momento estão 8,4°C e a máxima até agora foi de 9,6°C. Já é o terceiro dia com temperaturas seguidas abaixo de 10°C. Alguma chuva durante o dia, a maior parte fraca, mas por vezes moderada.
7mm acumulados. 
Desde o meio da tarde que está nevoeiro e continua a chover fraco.


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Dez 2020 às 00:06)

Boa noite .

Noite  invernal  bastante chuvosa e com algum vento .


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2020 às 12:24)

Bom dia 
Períodos de aguaceiros
Acumulados de 5,1 mm 
Temperatura atual de 12,0°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (7 Dez 2020 às 21:24)

Já se notam umas rajadas fortes por aqui...


----------



## ampa62 (7 Dez 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite, 

Dia de chuva bastante ventoso por Covas. 

Tmáx= 11.7ºC
Tmín=  10.0ºC
HR= 98%
P.A.= 991 mb
Precipitação acum. = 28.2 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2020 às 22:33)

Boas,

Há pouco a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade trouxe um período de chuva bastante intensa ao Porto. O acumulado diário está nos 6,10 mm.
Ainda deve cair mais qualquer coisa hoje. Dia bastante mais quente hoje, com uma mínima de 11,1 ºC e máxima de 13,5 ºC. 11,3 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2020 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Dia de muita chuva por aqui.
Não estive atento, não consigo afirmar se foram períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. O que sei, é que na vinda para casa há 20 minutos fui presenteado com um aguaceiro intenso, na fronteira entre o concelho de Paredes e o de Paços de Ferreira.

O *acumulado* está nos *38,1 mm* cá em casa.
A *EMA de paços de Ferreira* tem um acumulado de *34 mm* (às 23.40h) e a *EMA de Luzim-Penafiel* um acumulado de *22,3 mm* (às 23.00h).

Dia mais quente, mas ainda passível de o classificar como frio.~

*Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 92%


*​*Tenham um santo dia dedicado à Imaculada Conceição, Padroeira de Portugal.*


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia, 

mais fresco hoje com 8.3ºc actuais.

Alguns aguaceiros de madrugada acumularam *4.4 mm.*

De novo mais um arco-íris há minutos, captado aqui de casa antes de um curto aguaceiro, este já é o segundo em poucos dias e com o arco inteiro:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2020 às 10:18)

Dias de inverno com muita chuva e muito frio hoje não é excepção.
8°c aguaceiros

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Spak (8 Dez 2020 às 14:34)

Snifa disse:


> De novo mais um arco-íris há minutos, captado aqui de casa antes de um curto aguaceiro, este já é o segundo em poucos dias e com o arco inteiro:



Espetacular!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2020 às 17:26)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por aqui os períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fracos fizeram-se sentir até ao final da manhã.
Agora pela tarde temos tempo seco e algumas abertas.
O acumulado está nos 6,3 mm.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, ressalvando que nas primeiras horas da madrugada por vezes soprou forte com rajadas.
Hoje é mais um dia frio, não pela *mínima* (*6,2ºC*) mas pela *máxima* baixa (*10,1ºC*).

*Tactual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de *4.4ºc.*

Neste momento 4.8ºc , vento SSE 6 Km/h e 94% HR.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Dez 2020 às 18:35)

Boa tarde .
Chove bem .
Mais um dia frio , com Tmin de 3 ° c e Tmax de 9 ° c . Tatual : 8° c


----------



## aikkoset (9 Dez 2020 às 20:04)

Boa noite a todos, por Melres Gondomar 11º , sem vento neste momento; prevê-se uma noite animada segundo o radar do Ipma.


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2020 às 20:34)

Boa noite,
Por aqui chove fraco e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, a compôr-se uma bela noite de inverno à Litoral Norte 

O tempo também já está bem mais ameno, a massa de ar tropical a entrar

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *11.7ºC*
Tmín: *4.0ºC*
Tatual: *10.3ºC*
Acumulado: *1.0mm*


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2020 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Início de dia frio com nevoeiro e alguma geada nas zonas mais baixas. Miníma de 1,0°C aqui, mas não vi geada nos carros talvez devido ao nevoeiro.
As nuvens aguentaram-se o suficiente para deixar a temperatura descer até ao nascer do sol, pois a partir daí começou a ficar tudo nublado e assim ficou durante o resto do dia começando a chover fraco a partir do meio da tarde. À umas três horas que estava nevoeiro, mas saiu à pouco pois o vento já se começa a fazer sentir.
9,1°C neste momento, mas a começar a subir. Chove moderado e o acumulado vai em 5,1mm.

Um registo da geada de manhã:


----------



## Between (9 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Por aqui já vai chovendo, o início da muita chuva que se espera para a região nos próximos dias


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2020 às 21:27)

Já chove 
11,0°C
Acumulados de 1,7 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2020 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a chuva chegou ao final da tarde, apresentando-se agora fraca a moderada, persistente.
A zona minhota intermédia (Barcelos-Braga) já levou com uma linha pluviosa bem interessante.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de S, consistente. Para já nada muito intenso.
O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm* (5,3 mm na última hora).

O acordar hoje foi bem frio, com muita humidade. A geada esteve presente nalgumas zonas. Noutras o nevoeiro matinal deu uma sensação de frio bem marcado.

A *Tmín* nas *EMA* de *Paços de Ferreira* e de *Luzim-Penafiel* foi de *-0,9ºC* e *-0,2ºC*, respectivamente.
Cá por casa a *Tmín* foi de *0,1ºC*.

*Tactual: 10,7ºC (Tmáx do dia)
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2020 às 22:13)

Boas,

Por aqui chuva persistente e por vezes moderada, 7.8 mm acumulados.

11.8°c actuais.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2020 às 22:13)

Chove bem, o acumulado está a subir certinho, 13,7mm.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Dez 2020 às 22:56)

Boa noite. 21 mm acumulados desde o fim da tarde. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2020 às 22:59)

Chove bem, 10.2 mm e a contar


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2020 às 23:11)

Chove ainda mais intensamente agora, 25,9mm , cerca de 13mm na última hora.

Edit: 6min depois e mais 3,5mm. 29,4mm agora. Continua a chuva forte.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Dez 2020 às 23:21)

Bela noite de temporal .

Chove  intensa e incessantemente  há horas e com muito vento também !


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2020 às 23:24)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, 13.2 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2020 às 00:05)

Boa madrugada.

Terminei o dia com *20,1 mm* de *acumulado*, depois de 2 horas de chuva forte.
Mas ainda continua a chover bem e já *acumulo 1 mm* no novo dia.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva ao resto a da madrugada.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.
A *temperatura* tem vindo a subir, agora nos *13,2ºC*, com a massa de ar húmido a vir de zonas mais a oeste do continente, substituindo a massa de ar polar marítima que nos afectou nos últimos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2020 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

Boa madrugada de chuva, com alguma intensidade nalguns períodos.
O vento tem soprado fraco, a meio da madrugada moderado.
O *acumulado* está nos *17,8 mm*.
37,8 mm em 12h (19h-07h)

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2020 às 13:13)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
13,5 mm acumulados 
14,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2020 às 15:14)

17,9 mm acumulados 
98% hr 
Temperatura atual de 14,7°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2020 às 15:52)

Boas tardes,

Hoje cá pelo burgo mais um dia fechado, fechado, fechadinho... há horas debaixo de nevoeiro, umas vezes mais outras menos cerrado. Neste momento está cerrado. A chuva tem também sido uma constante, com intensidades variáveis.

Acumulado nos 22,40 mm. Tatual: 14,4 ºC e 100% de HR. Vento nulo. A mínima foi de 12,2 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2020 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia muito mais ameno que ontem, chuva persistente ao longo do dia e com nevoeiro por vezes cerrado.

Acumulados *21.8mm.*

Neste momento 14.7ºc  (mínima bem mais alta que ontem com *12.5ºc* )  vento WNW 14Km/h e 96 % HR.


Parece que a estação do *ISEP *"já voltou  à vida" após uma ausência algo longa, tanto o site como o wunderground estão a funcionar normalmente:

https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTO88


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2020 às 19:15)

Boa noite.

Muito nevoeiro por estas paragens, muita humidade.
A chuva tem sido uma constante, mas em geral fraca.
Já tudo "transpira" a bendita água...ar bem saturado. E relativamente morno comparado com os últimos dias.
O *acumulado* vai nos *28,4 mm*.
Por comparação, a EMA de Paços de Ferreira apresenta um *acumulado* de *19,6 mm*.

Esta estação no wunderground, IFREAM1, fica em Freamunde, cá no concelho, e segue com *27,4 mm*.


*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Ponto orvalho: 14,0ºC
Hr: 96% (feitio do sensor\software Oregon - com o ar saturado sobe lentamente a partir dos 95%)*​


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

Chove , chove há horas e horas sem parar , por vezes com períodos com muita intensidade .
Neste momento chove intensamente .


----------



## qwerl (10 Dez 2020 às 20:57)

Boa noite,
Por aqui dia de chuva quase ininterrupta, ora mais fraca ora mais forte, que já acumula *37.6mm* na estação mais próxima

Tempo muito fechado, nevoeiro e vai caindo morrinha por aqui... tempo bastate ameno, *14.7ºC*


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Dez 2020 às 20:58)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

Acumulados 24,7 mm
Chuva fraca / moderada e continua 
Nevoeiro 
14,9°C 
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Dez 2020 às 21:09)

Incrível o que chove agora , até faz fumo !


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Mantêm-se a chuva fraca a moderada, com um período mais forte há cerca de 1 hora.
O *acumulado* é agora de *34,8 mm*.
A estação de Freamunde IFREAM1 acumula *31,7 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira  acumula *23,4 mm*. Só pode estar sob a acção do *anticiclone dos Açores*. 


*Tactual: 14,4ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## guimeixen (10 Dez 2020 às 21:58)

Boa noite,

Dia chuvoso, alguma chuva de madrugada, mais intensa logo após a meia noite, também alguma chuva ao fim da manhã e de tarde e agora mais intensamente à noite.
À uns minutos estava a chover bastante, agora acalmou. O acumulado de ontem ficou nos 37mm e hoje vai em 32,8mm, o que dá 69,8mm nestes dois dias.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2020 às 22:25)

29,2 mm acumulados 
Nevoeiro 
Chuva 
14,9°C
98%° hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (10 Dez 2020 às 22:28)

Chuva persistente por Braga. Estamos imersos na típica zonal atlântica, com elevada humidade, temperaturas amenas e reduzida amplitude atlântica. Uma boa noite para todos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2020 às 22:30)

Boas,

Continuam a chuva e o nevoeiro pelo Porto, embora agora ambos já mais fracos. Acumulados maiores na cidade a chegarem muito brevemente aos 30 mm.
14,5 ºC neste momento.

Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real e Viseu com aviso amarelo para precipitação a partir da meia-noite. Radar dinâmico em baixo há horas... não dá muito jeito; não se consegue ver o que estará a caminho.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2020 às 23:44)

30,2 mm acumulados 
Rain 
Nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (11 Dez 2020 às 00:19)

Boa noite.
Mais uma rega de 45 mm ontem, em Covas. E parece que vamos ter uma semana inteira de chuva. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (11 Dez 2020 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Choveu toda a noite e ainda continua, moderado neste momento. O acumulado vai em 22,6mm. Ontem ficou pelos 35,6mm. Nestes três dias já vai em 95,2mm.
A temperatura quase nem se mexeu durante a noite, mínima de 14,6°C e agora estão 14,9°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2020 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Muita chuva. Algum vento.
Acumulado: 42,2 mm.
Últimas 24h: 71,6 mm.

Tactual: 14,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2020 às 11:30)

Lamas de Mouro acumulou *101,9mm* entre as 21h de ontem e as 10h de hoje.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Chove chove e chove.
14°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2020 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

_Oh chuvinha desgraçada, que teimas em molhar estas terras! Vai-te embora, xô, vai-te embora ou descarrega os teus prantos onde de ti precisem..._


Vai caindo, persistentemente, continuadamente, sem parar, há muitas horas seguidas.
Os terrenos já estão empapados, Os rios estão agora no limiar de saltarem dos seus leitos.
Não é drama nenhum, é isto que precisamos para que os aquíferos reabasteçam.
Se já é demais? Não, chuva desta é um maná, uma necessidade intrínseca a todo o plano ecológico do nosso Litoral Norte.

Obviamente, repetindo-me uma vez mais, parte desta chuva seria bem-ida para a região sul\interior, onde as necessidades ainda se fazem sentir.
Mas a realidade é-a como se apresenta. Hoje cá, amanhã, quem sabe, por lá.

O *acumulado* vai subindo, agora está nos *51,8 mm*.
Nas últimas 24h são *74,9 mm*.

Nesta estação IFREAM1 (Freamunde-Paços de Ferreira) o acumulado é jeitoso: *56,9 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira apresenta um acumulado de "apenas" *41,9 mm*.
A EMA de Luzim-Penafiel precisa de pilhas...sempre que tem vários dias de ausência de sol, a bateria esgota. E há meses foi adicionado um 2º painel solar - vejo que faz falta uma 2ª bateria. Tão cedo não é ligada à rede eléctrica nacional.

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## jpmartins (11 Dez 2020 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,
Dia de chuva, sigo com 28.1mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2020 às 19:13)

Boa noite.

A chuva agora parou, O teto de nuvens já subiu, não há nevoeiro.

O *acumulado* está nos *54,9 mm*.
Na EMA de Paços de Ferreira o *acumulado* é de *44,9 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
A temperatura baixou um pouco, está mais fresco.

*Tactual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2020 às 19:40)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Chuva todo dia / fraca ou moderada 
Acumulados de 13,7 mm
14,2°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (12 Dez 2020 às 01:35)

Chuva fraca mas incessante há 2 dias.
Hoje subiu a temperatura. Chegou aos 18 graus. Até fui dar uma caminhada de calções, à desportista.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2020 às 16:17)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado ou encoberto 
Hoje sem chuva 
Pluviômetro ainda acumulou de madrugada 0,1 mm
Temperatura máxima de 16,4°C
Temperatura mínima de 10,2°C
Atual de 15,1°C
95% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2020 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

Dia seco, para variar um bocadinho, hoje. Como tal, a manhã foi aproveitada para um pequeno passeio na Póvoa de Lanhoso, entre dois monumentos: o carvalho de Calvos e o Castelo de Lanhoso. Temperaturas muito agradáveis, quentes demais até, para a época do ano em que nos encontramos. Muita água e ainda cores de outono nos carvalhos. 

Algumas fotos:




































Pelo Porto, a máxima foi de 15,5 ºC e a mínima de 10,3 ºC. Neste momento estão 13 ºC e cai uma chuva muito fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2020 às 23:05)

Boa noite...

Belo passeio @João Pedro , excelentes imagens. E com tanta água torna-se ainda mais "mágico" passear por essas bandas. 

Bem, por aqui lá temos chuva fraca, modo chuvisco. O *acumulado* é de magro: *1,0 mm*.
Dia cinzento, normal por cá.
O vento tem soprado fraco, agora calmo.
Agora temos nevoeiro em muitas zonas.

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 96%

*​*Votos de um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite...
> 
> Belo passeio @João Pedro , excelentes imagens. E com tanta água torna-se ainda mais "mágico" passear por essas bandas.
> 
> ...


Obrigado  Muita água mesmo, corria por todo o lado. 
A outra opção para o tempo disponível até ao recolher obrigatório era subir o escadório do Bom Jesus, mas achámos que esta hoje era melhor


----------



## Gates (13 Dez 2020 às 12:15)

Uma nesga de sol na praia da Aguda 
16 graus 
Vento fraco (à beira-mar sente-se mais)


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2020 às 12:44)

Bom dia,

Belas fotos @João Pedro , quando fui fotografar a neve na outra semana estava para ir aí para ver se trazia uma ou duas bolotas desse fantástico carvalho, só que esqueci-me. Tenho várias plantas na varanda, carvalho, sobreiro, etc, para criar bonsais e gostava de adicionar um outro carvalho, descendente desse. Reparaste se tinha bolotas? Só fui lá uma vez e não me lembro e agora até estava na dúvida se um carvalho tão antigo como esse ainda produz bolotas.

Neste momento não chove e à pouco espreitou o sol por breves momentos. Estão 15,4°C e o acumulado vai em 7,8mm . Mínima alta, 12,0°C. O mês vai com 175,7mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Dez 2020 às 13:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser que esta imagem ajude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

Sim, as fotos foram tiradas do Monte da Virgem.
Coloco agora outra foto com um pouco mais de abertura. Julgo que a serra da esquerda é a de Viana (Santa Luzia) , a da direita Serra D'Arga. 





E outra já mais para NW, ao fundo prédios da Póvoa.





A Peneda ou o Soajo nem aparecem na imagem, seria necessário rodar-me mais para NNE  (Olhando para cima do Parque nascente, Foto de Março 2017).


----------



## bandevelugo (13 Dez 2020 às 14:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia seco, para variar um bocadinho, hoje. Como tal, a manhã foi aproveitada para um pequeno passeio na Póvoa de Lanhoso, entre dois monumentos: o carvalho de Calvos e o Castelo de Lanhoso. Temperaturas muito agradáveis, quentes demais até, para a época do ano em que nos encontramos. Muita água e ainda cores de outono nos carvalhos.
> 
> ...



Imagens superfixes! E é sempre reconfortante confirmar que o carvalho de Calvos está vivo e de boa saúde.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2020 às 15:06)

Boa tarde
Céu nublado 
Acumulados de precipitação , madrugada e início da manhã 4,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,4°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2020 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.

Ora cá está ela, a chuva dos domingos e feriados. A malta assim não cede facilmente à tentação de sair de casa...

Temos períodos de chuva fraca desde ontem.
O *acumulado* é baixo mas lá vai aumentando com o passar das horas: *9,4 mm*.
O acumulado mensal está agora nos *208,5 mm*.
O *acumulado* do *ano hidrológico* ainda é algo anémico, mas perfeitamente "dentro do normal" pois o inverno ainda não começou. O "meu inverno": *485,5 mm. *
Já o *acumulado* do ano civil de 2020 é de *1400,3 mm.*

O vento sopra fraco de S.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC*
*Hr: 96%*​


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 19:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Belas fotos @João Pedro , quando fui fotografar a neve na outra semana estava para ir aí para ver se trazia uma ou duas bolotas desse fantástico carvalho, só que esqueci-me. Tenho várias plantas na varanda, carvalho, sobreiro, etc, para criar bonsais e gostava de adicionar um outro carvalho, descendente desse. Reparaste se tinha bolotas? Só fui lá uma vez e não me lembro e agora até estava na dúvida se um carvalho tão antigo como esse ainda produz bolotas.


Obrigado Guilherme! Só o tinha ido ver uma vez, há uns bons 10 anos se calhar, estava na altura de lhe prestar outra homenagem 
Pois não reparei se tinha bolotas, como tem aquele cercado em volta dele não andei mesmo por baixo da copa. Estive a ver o resto das fotos e não dá para perceber muito bem, apesar de num sítio ou outro se ver algo que desconfio serem bolotas. Bugalhos tem!  No chão também parece ter alguma coisa mais do que folhas. Tens que lá dar um salto, é tão perto de Braga  



bandevelugo disse:


> Imagens superfixes! E é sempre reconfortante confirmar que o carvalho de Calvos está vivo e de boa saúde.


 Obrigado! Está muito bem ainda, para os seus mais de 500 anos está muito bem mesmo 

Mais uma foto:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2020 às 19:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sim, as fotos foram tiradas do Monte da Virgem.
> Coloco agora outra foto com um pouco mais de abertura. Julgo que a serra da esquerda é a de Viana (Santa Luzia) , a da direita Serra D'Arga.
> ...


Obrigado João, belíssimas 
Na última foto vê-se a, já famosa, vista da Peneda-Gerês desde a casa do @Snifa


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Dez 2020 às 23:06)

Boa noite. 

Noite bem chuvosa , os rios já vão no limite do seu leito .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Dez 2020 às 01:08)

Boa noite, 
A chuva é rainha aqui pelo litoral norte, ora fraca a moderada, não tem parado, apenas sábado de manha para arejar a barraca. 
Sigo o mês com *170.7mm*. 
De momento sem chuva, com vento fraco de quadrante S/SO.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2020 às 07:48)

Chuva 
12,8 mm acumulados 
13,0°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 08:30)

Bom dia,
chuva também por aqui, *14.8 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas. 

12.2ºc actuais, vento fraco e 95% HR.

Dezembro segue agora com *125,6 mm.*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

De novo a chuva, malvada, que tudo molha! Não se faz!

Bem, ontem tive um acumulado de 13,7 mm, hoje sigo com os mesmos 13,7 mm de acumulado, fruto da chuva da noite


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2020 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

De novo a chuva, malvada, que tudo molha! Não se faz!

Bem, ontem tive um *acumulado* de *13,7 mm*, hoje sigo com os mesmos *13,7 mm de acumulado*, fruto da chuva da noite e início da manhã.
Há cerca de meia-hora\40 minutos, na zona entre as cidades de Penafiel e Paredes, apanhei uma bátega de água, carga valente.
À chegada aqui ao concelho, praticamente não chovia, pouca água a correr nas estradas, e o céu a querer abrir.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO, depois das 00h ainda soprou por vezes moderado.
Pelas imagens de radar\satélite, teremos possivelmente alguns aguaceiros moderados e dispersos na nossa região.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*O radar dinâmico do IPMA está off há uns dias. Uma ferramenta interessante...*


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 15:17)

Boas,

chove bem e a temperatura desceu bastante, 10.8ºc actuais ( mínima do dia).

*16.8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2020 às 16:30)

Viva pessoal, isto é que vai uma seca!! 
Mais um dia de períodos de chuva forte!
14°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.
Tivemos abertas à tarde, sendo que o sol estava envergonhado. 
De momento mantem-se as abertas, antevendo mais chuva para as próximas horas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 18:40)

Trovão!


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 18:47)

Alguns clarões a Oeste.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Durante o dia períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 23,4 mm
Temperatura máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 11,2°C
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 20:48)

*20.6 mm* acumulados por aqui, de momento não chove.

Mínima do dia com 9.7ºc actuais, vento fraco e 92% HR.


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Dez 2020 às 20:57)

Forte aguaceiro agora.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2020 às 21:51)

Grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2020 às 23:11)

Boas noites,

Dia bem molhado hoje pelo Porto; há coisa de mais ou menos meia hora caiu um forte e prolongado aguaceiro que veio engordar ainda mais os acumulados. 
26,19 mm até agora 

Dia mais frio hoje, com a mínima a descer aos 9,1 ºC. A máxima ficou-se pelos 13,7 ºC. Neste momento estão 10,8 ºC.
Sem radar de Arouca não se consegue descortinar muito bem o que cairá ainda até ao final do dia, mas vem algo mais a caminho.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2020 às 00:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Belas fotos @João Pedro , quando fui fotografar a neve na outra semana estava para ir aí para ver se trazia uma ou duas bolotas desse fantástico carvalho, só que esqueci-me. Tenho várias plantas na varanda, carvalho, sobreiro, etc, para criar bonsais e gostava de adicionar um outro carvalho, descendente desse. Reparaste se tinha bolotas? Só fui lá uma vez e não me lembro e agora até estava na dúvida se um carvalho tão antigo como esse ainda produz bolotas.
> 
> Neste momento não chove e à pouco espreitou o sol por breves momentos. Estão 15,4°C e o acumulado vai em 7,8mm . Mínima alta, 12,0°C. O mês vai com 175,7mm.



Não sei como foi este ano aí mais para o norte, mas 2020 na minha zona foi um ano de produção muito fraca de bolota, seja de roble, seja de sobreiro. 

Já o ano passado foi excelente, safra brutal. São árvores aneiras, em 2019 até no parque de Monsanto (em Lisboa) os robles se carregaram de bolota. 

De resto, nunca vi uma árvore florestal que deixasse de frutificar por ser velha, são espécies habituadas a isto, não se vivem 500 anos ou 1000 anos só para criar folhedo...


----------



## ACampos (15 Dez 2020 às 13:55)

Pelo que vejo hoje vai estar uma noite mais interessante. Vai faltar é a trovoada para nos embalar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2020 às 15:10)

Boa tarde o tempo está a mudar bastante vento moderado e 12°c.

O meu relógio pela primeira vez desde 2019 indica alerta de tempestade.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (15 Dez 2020 às 15:32)

Está a chegar ao Cantinho norte de Portugal.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2020 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,
O vento para já vai dominando o dia.


----------



## Stinger (15 Dez 2020 às 17:09)

Já pingou bastante pela foz

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Dez 2020 às 20:41)

Chove com grande intensidade ! 
Muito vento também  , velocidade média bastante elevada !


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2020 às 20:57)

Crazyrain disse:


> Chove com grande intensidade !
> Muito vento também  , velocidade média bastante elevada !


É para acabar com a "seca" que grassa por Viana... 

Por cá chuva fraca para já e acumulados bastante modestos: 0,99 mm aqui mais perto, 1,8 mm no ISEP. O vento tem sido uma constante desde o início da tarde, com rajadas máximas na casa dos 55 km/h em várias estações da cidade.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei como foi este ano aí mais para o norte, mas 2020 na minha zona foi um ano de produção muito fraca de bolota, seja de roble, seja de sobreiro.
> 
> Já o ano passado foi excelente, safra brutal. São árvores aneiras, em 2019 até no parque de Monsanto (em Lisboa) os robles se carregaram de bolota.
> 
> De resto, nunca vi uma árvore florestal que deixasse de frutificar por ser velha, são espécies habituadas a isto, não se vivem 500 anos ou 1000 anos só para criar folhedo...


Um bocadinho diferente por aqui, pelo menos nos casos que tenho visto: carvalho-alvarinho – produção fraca, sobreiro – produção mais abundante.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2020 às 21:05)

Boa noite
Céu nublado 
Madrugada e manhã  com aguaceiros
Acumulados de 8,6 mm
Temperatura máxima de 14,4°C
Mínima de 8,8°C
Temperatura atual de 12,6°C
86% hr

À espera da frente  : Rain e vento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2020 às 22:29)

Já chove , vento a aumentar de intensidade 
Acumulados de 9,4 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2020 às 23:39)

Boa noite.
Por Covas, chuva e bastante vento.
24 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Dez 2020 às 23:56)

Boas,

Temperatura atual 12.1.ºC

vento a aumentar de intensidade..rajadas de 88km/h agora mesmo de Sul/SSE


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Dez 2020 às 04:10)

Dilúvio.
Impressionante o que chove 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 04:24)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Dilúvio.
> Impressionante o que chove
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk



E ainda não é a frente, é uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Dez 2020 às 04:48)

Rain rate 19.2mm/h 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2020 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
É o dilúvio pelo Porto neste momento  

Chove forte e sem parar, campo da constituição completamente alagado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2020 às 08:09)

Chuva grossa e fria, atingidos agora os *30 mm*. 

10.6ºc actuais.

*171.4 mm* este mês 

Campo da constituição bastante alagado com esta chuva toda, o campo do lado direito ( com a rede) parece uma piscina:






Continua a chover, mas já com menos intensidade 

*30.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

A noite foi de sono leve, sempre com o som da chuva a cair a acompanhar. O resultado está à vista: 35,79 mm acumulados aqui pelo Porto ocidental; bela rega 
Temperatura amena neste momento; 11,2 ºC.

Pela imagem de radar ainda teremos mais algumas horas de chuva pelo Porto e, com sorte, ainda se conseguirá ver o sol lá mais para a tarde.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Dez 2020 às 09:32)

Bom dia.
Amanhecer em Covas com 9°C e 64 mm acumulados.
Penso que já ultrapassei a barreira dos 300 mm este mês (edit. 334 mm)

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2020 às 09:55)

Volta a chuva intensa, *33.8 mm* e a contar 

10.8ºc.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Dez 2020 às 10:05)

Estatisticas desde 2016 na minha estação:

Pluviosidade (acumulados no mês de dezembro)

2016 -   62 mm
2017 - 279 mm
2018 - 175 mm
2019 - 461 mm
2020 - 334 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Dez 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia .

Muita chuva e vento , durante toda a noite , autêntica noite de tempestade. 
Ainda chove.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2020 às 11:38)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado
Chuva 
Acumulados de 28,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 12:01)

ampa62 disse:


> Estatisticas desde 2016 na minha estação:
> 
> Pluviosidade (acumulados no mês de dezembro)
> 
> ...


Correm bem as cascatas da serra d'Arga certamente 

Por cá já passou a chuva, espera-se agora um pouco de sol para animar 
39,09 mm acumulados e 12,4 ºC neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2020 às 12:42)

Entre as 4h e as 5h da manhã, a estação do Aeródromo de V. N. de Cerveira acumulou *38.6mm* e na hora seguinte,* 14.1mm*.
*52.7mm* em 2 horas. *84.9mm* de acumulado diário.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Por cá o *acumulado* da chuva nocturna\início da manhã é de *19,1 mm*. Bem modesto comparado com zonas mais litorais ou Alto Minho.
Uma nota: este episódio foi excelente pela distribuição por todo o país. As zonas mais necessitadas tiveram mais uma rega interessante. Mais destas são muito bem vindas.
A tarde já apresentou boas abertas, algum sol pálido.
O vento perto das 5h da madrugada soprou forte (vento médio máx de 43,9 km\h)  com rajadas muito fortes (rajada máx de 59,8 km\h).

Está um pouco mais fresco neste fim de dia.

*Tactual: **9,7ºC **(actualização 17.44h:** 9,6ºC)
Hr: 88%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (17.30h)
Acumulado: 15,2 mm
Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2020 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

A noite vai agora fria e húmida. Se continuar a baixar assim amanhã acordo com uma camada jeitosa de gelo.
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N.

*Tactual: 4,5ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 93%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (Parque urbano da cidade)
Tactual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 99%

Wunderground Freamunde-Paços de Ferreira (zona central da cidade)
Tactual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2020 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Como esperado, a tarde foi de muito sol pelo Porto, propício a passeios à beira-mar para arejar a cabeça e ver o Atlântico moderadamente enraivecido.
Pelo Parque da Cidade, tal como já se via ontem, os solos encontram-se completamente saturados, encharcados "até ao tutano", formando "lagoas" onde nunca as tinha visto. Estas duas fotos são de ontem, antes da chuva da madrugada/manhã, imagino como estará hoje.












A noite segue límpida e fresca, com 9,1 ºC, mínima do dia.


----------



## Stinger (16 Dez 2020 às 23:50)

Frio e 5 graus neste momento

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 14,1°C
Mínima de 6,3°C
Atual de 10,5°C
92% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite.

Oh! Que chatice...então não é que a geada não apareceu? A temperatura começou a subir a meio da madrugada e de manhã nada de gelo.
Existiram é bancos de nevoeiro na zona central do Vale do Sousa.
A manhã foi agradável e luminosa, já a tarde cinzentona, tristonha mesmo.
De momento temos o céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias.

Os modelos tem retirado precipitação, vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã e noite seguinte.

*Tmín: 2,1ºC (05.31h)
Tmáx: 13,4ºC

Tactual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 87%

EMA de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: 1,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2020 às 10:02)

Bom dia .

Dia de chuva fraca e vento .


----------



## aikkoset (18 Dez 2020 às 16:43)

*Ola*
_* a boa tarde tive a oportunidade de  ver alguns mammatus*_ _*por aqui, deixo aqui a minha  difuldadde  em colocar  fotos no*_
*fórum*


----------



## aikkoset (18 Dez 2020 às 16:45)

*Ola*
_* a boa tarde tive a oportunidade de  ver alguns mammatus*_ _*por aqui, deixo aqui a minha  difuldadde  em colocar  fotos no*_
*fórum_ copiar e colar  não funciona*


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2020 às 17:55)

aikkoset disse:


> *Ola*
> _* a boa tarde tive a oportunidade de  ver alguns mammatus*_ _*por aqui, deixo aqui a minha  difuldadde  em colocar  fotos no*_
> *fórum_ copiar e colar  não funciona*


Pode ser que isto ajude:


joralentejano disse:


> Eu utilizo o imgur https://imgur.com/  No entanto, há outras formas.
> Vais a "New Post" / "Choose photo/video" e escolhes a foto. Depois de escolhida, aparece a foto e umas reticências no canto superior direito. Clicas em "Get share links" e copias o link de "BBCode /Forums" e colas no post.



------------------------------
E depois de um dia relativamente "pasmacento", as próximas horas prometem alguma animação:







Venha a chuva! 
Para já só vento. 13,2 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2020 às 18:09)

Boa noite.

Por cá o céu tem vindo a encobrir, muito cinzento da parte da tarde.
Já tivemos alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco, aguarda-se a qualquer momento que aumente de intensidade.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, de SSO.

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

Ventania louca .


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2020 às 19:48)

Chove torrencialmente e com vento fortíssimo , grande temporal !


----------



## aikkoset (18 Dez 2020 às 19:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por cá o céu tem vindo a encobrir, muito cinzento da parte da tarde.
> Já tivemos alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco, aguarda-se a qualquer momento que aumente de intensidade.
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser que isto ajude:
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> ...


----------



## aikkoset (18 Dez 2020 às 19:59)

Boa noite a todos!
por Melres Gondomar o vento vai soprando  fraco a moderado de Sul a Temp atual 13º. Alguns pingos de longe a longe.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2020 às 20:14)

Chuva forte pelo Porto!


----------



## guimeixen (18 Dez 2020 às 20:21)

Boa noite,

Chuva forte também por aqui, 3.8mm .


----------



## Between (18 Dez 2020 às 20:51)

Chove com muita intensidade por Amarante


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2020 às 21:19)

Boa noite.

Pois é, vai chover forte, não foi?!
E prontos...

Choveu forte nesta última hora, com *6,4 mm de acumulado* (e total diário até ao momento).
Esta linha de precipitação é vigorosa mas "curta", um padrão recorrente nos últimos anos.
A vantagem é termos bastantes dias de chuva, senão os acumulados anuais seriam bem mais baixos.
Mas...o dia ainda não acabou, e até amanhã as condições poderão permitir que se formem mais linhas de precipitação vigorosa, num padrão de "lotaria". veremos onde cairá essa precipitação.

O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas, ocasionalmente fortes.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2020 às 21:29)

Chuva 
3,7 mm acumulados 
12,9°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pois é, vai chover forte, não foi?!



Por aqui continua  a chover, mas está a ser um belo *Fiasco*, apenas *6.4 mm *acumulados e pelo radar pouco mais deverá chover... nem sei para que servem os avisos do IPMA, isto nem aviso verde é... 

Dezembro segue com *182.6 mm, *esperava mais, muito mais...mas é o que temos.. 

Venha Janeiro ou mesmo Fevereiro e que sejam muito melhores, com temporais históricos, frio, neve à cota 0 e chuva *a sério*, que isto assim nem é carne nem peixe..

Quer dizer, chove forte uns minutos e logo abranda? Bah...


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2020 às 21:55)

Por aqui continua a chover com intensidade , sem parar desde as 19.00. O meu anenómetro está avariado , mas o acumulado deve ser elevado .
O vento continua a soprar com grande intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2020 às 22:00)

Chuva forte neste momento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2020 às 22:03)

Boas,

Por aqui vão intercalando os períodos de chuva mais forte com menos forte e com nenhuma 
Acumulado nos 7,39 mm. Frente quase a passar, já não deve cair muito mais. O vento sim, bem mais notório dentro de casa do que a chuva.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2020 às 22:38)

O que chove agora , até faz fumo .


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2020 às 00:02)

Menos chuva do que eu esperava 
6,9 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2020 às 01:05)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o terreno está encharcado.
Hoje 2.3 mm acumulados.
Ontem 19.8
No mês 356 mm. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2020 às 10:31)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol
Alguma chuva de madrugada 
Acumulados de 4,1 mm
Temperatura mínima de 11,2°C
Temperatura atual de 13,5°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2020 às 10:57)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui continua  a chover, mas está a ser um belo *Fiasco*, apenas *6.4 mm *acumulados e pelo radar pouco mais deverá chover... nem sei para que servem os avisos do IPMA, isto nem aviso verde é...
> Dezembro segue com *182.6 mm, *esperava mais, muito mais...mas é o que temos...Venha Janeiro ou mesmo Fevereiro e que sejam muito melhores, com temporais históricos, frio, neve à cota 0 e chuva *a sério*, que isto assim nem é carne nem peixe...
> Quer dizer, chove forte uns minutos e logo abranda? Bah...



Bom dia.

Nem sei que diga. Cada vez mais a chuva é uma miragem. Até em Marrocos chove mais.

Bem, o *acumulado* imenso de ontem ficou-se nos *12,7 mm*.
Hoje somo meros *2,0 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira acumulou ontem 9,5 mm. Hoje vai com 1,8 mm; A estação wunderground-Freamunde acumulou 13,2 mm e 2,1 mm respectivamente.
Virá mais? O inverno virá para o nosso cantinho ou passaremos directamente para a primavera meteorológica?

Está o céu muito nublado a encoberto, 7-8 octas.
O vento assopra fraco de S.
Sei é que está algo fresco, falta a geada. Sem geada a minha feijoa não dará fruto.

*Tactual: 12,4 ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia nublado .

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada .

Lá consegui fazer uma atualização da minha estação meteorológica ( era o que precisava de ser feito )  e ontem registei uma precipitação de 20 mm .


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2020 às 11:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Nem sei que diga. Cada vez mais a chuva é uma miragem. Até em Marrocos chove mais.
> 
> ...



" Ande o frio onde andar , no Natal virá cá parar. " .
Os modelos parece que estão a querer fazer jus ao ditado.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2020 às 13:14)

Aguaceiro forte !

Aguaceiros regressam em força , chove bem e está a arrefecer.

Edit : como chove agora .


----------



## Tmsf (19 Dez 2020 às 14:59)

Chuvada forte neste momento


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2020 às 21:41)

Boa noite.
Por aqui céu estrelado com 9°C.
Uma noite amena. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2020 às 22:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> " Ande o frio onde andar , no Natal virá cá parar. " .
> Os modelos parece que estão a querer fazer jus ao ditado.


Depois do dilúvio previsto para a noite de consoada, o frio épico virá nessa noite.
Os modelos andam tão voláteis que é melhor ir preparando os calções e a toalha e reservar espaço na praia de Leça da Palmeira.



Tmsf disse:


> Chuvada forte neste momento


Não dei conta, estava a contar compotas a essa hora depois de uma noite bem passada no COVIDário.
Foram 3 mm nessa hora, subindo o *acumulado diário* para os *5,1 mm*.

Bem, agora a noite trouxe algum nevoeiro, pelo menos alguns bancos de nevoeiro. Tentei ver a quase-conjunção de Júpiter e Saturno mas as nuvens baixas não deixaram. Quem sabe amanhã à noite esteja uma noite de céu limpo e sereno para ver esse fenómeno de 800 anos de idade.  O seu expoente será na noite de 21 quando se irão fundir numa só estrela. Li isso no facebook. Deve ser verdade pois os A_*strónomos pela Verdade*_ não intervieram nesses posts.

A noite vai fresca mas a nebulosidade não deixa baixar mais rápido a temperatura.
O vento está calmo de momento.

*Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 96%
*​A todos desejo uma excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2020 às 22:56)

Boa noite. 

Noite de aguaceiros .

Tatual: 7° c


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de aguaceiros .

Tatual : 8° c


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2020 às 12:28)

Bom dia\tarde.

Por cá não dei conta de aguaceiros, mas tenho um *acumulado* de *1,3 mm*. Para comparação, a EMA de Paços de Ferreira tem *0,1 mm de acumulado*, registado entre as 10h e as 11h.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento fraco a moderado de SE\SSE.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Um excelente domingo para todos.*


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2020 às 13:16)

Bom dia.
Em dia de confinamento alguma chuva e pouco vento.
Neste momento com 11.7°C. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2020 às 18:10)

Boa tarde, 
Um dia bom para estar a trabalhar em casa. Não há distrações no exterior com o terreno encharcado.
Começou a chover com persistência desde o meio da tarde.
A temperatura praticamente não variou ao longo do dia, estando agora nos 12.3ºC.
O pluviometro regista 4.1 mm acumulados, sendo agora o total do mês: 363.2 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2020 às 19:24)

Tarde chuvosa e com algum vento . 
Agora chove com alguma intensidade .


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2020 às 20:53)

Já chuvisca por Gondomar 
13,3°C
96% hr
Acumulados até agora 0,8 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2020 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

Neste momento tenho chuva fraca a moderada, com vento fraco a moderado de SSO (variável).
O *acumulado* é de *2,3 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* é interessante, *282,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 95%
*​*Uma excelente semana festiva para todos.*


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2020 às 23:23)

Boa noite. 

Até ao momento 8.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2020 às 23:42)

Boa noite .

Noite de chuva e vento .


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Dez 2020 às 07:50)

Bom dia .

A chuva continua a cair certinha  acompanhada de algum vento . Não pára de chover desde ontem .


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2020 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.



Crazyrain disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> A chuva continua a cair certinha  acompanhada de algum vento . Não pára de chover desde ontem .


Por aqui idem idem, aspas, aspas.

Chuva fraca persistente, com vento fraco geralmente a acompanhar.
O *acumulado de hoje* vai nos *18,0 mm*.
Ontem ficou-se nos *5,3 mm*.

Isto está muito fechado, céu encoberto, não dá a mínima "nesga" ao sol ou céu azul. *Cinzentão*.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 97%
*​


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2020 às 19:03)

Boa tarde,

Já chove à mais de 24 horas, o acumulado vai em 23,6mm e ontem ficou em 5,3mm. O mês vai com 277,6mm.
Neste momento chove muito fraco e estão 14,5°C.


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Dez 2020 às 19:14)

Continua a chover com intensidade .

Chove sem parar há quase 30 horas .


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2020 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Com pausas momentâneas, a chuva continua fraca, por vezes chuvisco.
O *acumulado diário* mantém-se nos *18,0 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* passou hoje dos 300 mm: *303,5 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## ampa62 (23 Dez 2020 às 19:43)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui mais um dia de rega pelo que o acumulado do mês ultrapassou a barreira dos 400 mm.
De momento, uns amenos 10.0ºC, pouco vento e 85% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2020 às 16:03)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo
12,3°C
68% hr 

Feliz natal a todos os amigos do fórum 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,7°C
Atual de 8,1°C
76% hr


Feliz natal 



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Dez 2020 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,
Dia de Natal bem fresquinho, mínima de *5.2ºC*

Durante a manhã o vento soprou de NE moderado a forte, as rajadas chegaram aos* 64km/h*.

A visibilidade estava boa, deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei, ordenando de Norte para Leste

Serra do Soajo, Alto da Pedrada com os seus 1416 metros ( Distância quase 100km linha reta)






Serra Amarela e Santuário do Sameiro do lado esquerdo:





Serra do Gerês





Serra do Marão, onde são visíveis as antenas do topo da serra no centro da foto :






A temperatura não passou dos *11.4ºC*, com vento sempre presente a criar algum desconforto térmico.

Atuais 9.8ºC e 59% de HR. Céu limpo.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Estas noites anteriores estava bom para umas boas mínimas, mas o vento tinha outras ideias. Parece que esta noite será diferente, já sem vento. 
O sol foi-se e a temperatura começou a descida a pique, 7,5°C agora. Vem aí uma noite gelada.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Dez 2020 às 19:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Estas noites anteriores estava bom para umas boas mínimas, mas o vento tinha outras ideias. Parece que esta noite será diferente, já sem vento.
> O sol foi-se e a temperatura começou a descida a pique, 7,5°C agora. Vem aí uma noite gelada.


Muito frio por aqui já também, mas a entrada das nuvens de madrugada deve estragar a mínima


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2020 às 19:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Muito frio por aqui já também, mas a entrada das nuvens de madrugada deve estragar a mínima



Pois é, estes últimos dias podiamos ter tido umas boas mínimas e não tivemos por causa do vento, agora esta noite que não vai haver vento, vêm as nuvens estragar.  Podiam-se aguentar um pouco e começar a chegar ao nascer do sol pelo menos. Ao menos serão principalmente nuvens altas no início o que pode ser que não estrague tanto do que se fosse nuvens baixas.

Entretanto vou com 5,1°C .


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2020 às 20:45)

guimeixen disse:


> Pois é, estes últimos dias podiamos ter tido umas boas mínimas e não tivemos por causa do vento, agora esta noite que não vai haver vento, vêm as nuvens estragar.  Podiam-se aguentar um pouco e começar a chegar ao nascer do sol pelo menos. Ao menos serão principalmente nuvens altas no início o que pode ser que não estrague tanto do que se fosse nuvens baixas.
> 
> Entretanto vou com 5,1°C .



Eu cá prefiro que as nuvens estraguem as mínimas , do que ficar com o AA durante um mês.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

Boa noite. 

Muito frio , com a Tatual de 3° c.


----------



## karkov (26 Dez 2020 às 20:54)

As 19 já levava 3° nos arredores de Guimarães


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Dez 2020 às 21:33)

Tremenda saudade de uma noite gelada como está devo ter  a volta de 1 °c.

Boa noite.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2020 às 21:55)

Boa noite.

(@Joaopaulo excelentes imagens! )


Espero que todos vós e família estejam a ter uma excelente época festiva.
Por aqui tudo bem, o frio é um consolo. Dei um passeio pedestre em família, mesmo "assombrado" pelo frio extremo que nos tem sido presenteado pela comunicação social. 

O céu vai limpo, o vento nulo - pelas 17h via as colunas de fumo a subirem meros metros de altura para logo mergulharem em direção ao vale aqui ao lado. Sinal de frio concentrado em altitude, à espera para descer durante a noite.
E assim é, a noite está bem fria, a ausência de vento propicia uma descida constante da temperatura, agora mais lenta.

Aguardemos pela chuva, com alguma instabilidade que a poderá acompanhar.

*Tmín: -0,6ºC
Tmáx: 10,9ºC

Tactual: 0,5ºC
Hr: 74%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: -1,4ºC
Tmáx: 10,5ºC

Tactual: -0,3ºC
Hr: 95%
*​*Votos de um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2020 às 22:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de Natal bem fresquinho, mínima de *5.2ºC*
> 
> Durante a manhã o vento soprou de NE moderado a forte, as rajadas chegaram aos* 64km/h*.
> ...


Fantásticos registos João!  Parece mentira como por vezes se conseguem ver tão bem estas serras desde Gaia


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2020 às 00:44)

*-3°C *


----------



## davidazevedo (27 Dez 2020 às 01:36)

Bem frio. Por Famalicão 0º


----------



## Between (27 Dez 2020 às 09:16)

Manhã gélida! Muito, muito frio. 

O dia acordou com o céu praticamente limpo, com algumas nuvens, mas entretanto já se vê nebulosidade a chegar:






Vista para o Marão:


----------



## Gates (27 Dez 2020 às 09:27)

Conseguei registar 3,7 graus.
Atualmente estão 4,5. Deve haver xonas de Gaia a rondar os 1 ou 2 positivos, mas aqui perto da costa nunca teremos valores desses. 
Morei uns anos na Maia e era comum tirar o gelo do para brisas, moro em Gaia há 12 anos e nunca aqui vi esse fenómeno em nenhuma viatura estacionada na rua...


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 09:41)

Bom dia .
Amanhecer mais frio deste outono / inverno , registei uma Temperatura mínima  de 1 ° negativo .

Tatual : 1 ° c 

Céu completamente encoberto.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2020 às 10:13)

Bom dia, chegou aos *-4ºC  *Ainda com *1.5ºC*


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 10:50)

Quase 11 da manhã, arredores de Guimarães 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 11:47)

Entretanto já chove com 4°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Dez 2020 às 12:07)

4°c a está hora.
Tivesse a precipitação entrado as primeiras horas da manhã e pufff!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 12:15)

Já chove , com 5 ° c .


----------



## Stinger (27 Dez 2020 às 12:42)

Neve agora de tarde vai cair em algum lado próximo do porto? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2020 às 13:02)

Bom dia,
Amanhecer frio e bastante colorido. Mínima desceu aos *1.6ºC
*
Fotos tiradas na direção Serra da Freita, visível pouco nevoeiro no vale do Douro

*



*

*



*

Atuais *7.5ºC* e vento Sul *23km/h,* céu nublado.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2020 às 13:51)

Chove fraco, com* 6ºC*


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 14:05)

Stinger disse:


> Neve agora de tarde vai cair em algum lado próximo do porto?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



O mais próximo deverá ser no Marão .


----------



## ampa62 (27 Dez 2020 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, 
Esta noite a temperatura baixou aos -2.9ºC, com céu limpo e sem vento.
A temperatura de momento anda nos 7.7ºC com alguma chuva (1 mm acumulado).
Hoje de manhã já mudei as pilhas do sensor de vento e do termómetro, pelo que a temperatura máxima registada no wundermap foi quando o dito estava dentro de casa em manutenção.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

Uma ventania forte, desagradável, neste momento.
A ameaçar chuva e nada.
Temperatura a manter-se nos 9ºC.


----------



## jonas (27 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

Vento agora a fazer-se ouvir bem pelo Porto.


----------



## Tmsf (27 Dez 2020 às 21:40)

Está a pôr-se uma ventania jeitosa...


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 21:57)

Já se sente a ventania por Guimarães


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 22:23)

Chove bem agora, tocada a vento forte...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2020 às 22:42)

Boas,

Chuva puxada a vento, acumulados 3.6mm

Rajada máxima 70km/h WSW


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 22:51)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## Gates (28 Dez 2020 às 03:52)

Minutos de chuva intensa e vento muito mas muito forte mesmo, entretanto acalmou e nem chuva nem vento neste momento.
9,5 graus, bem mais ameno que ontem...


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2020 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Chuvinha gelada neste momento.  Deve estar a nevar nas terras altas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2020 às 10:44)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar alguma chuva 
Acumulados de 1,8 mm
Temperatura atual de 9,3°C
90% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2020 às 16:08)

Que chuvada 

Rate *111mm/hr  *


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2020 às 19:59)

Boa noite.

O final do dia de ontem trouxe-nos uma "BELLA" chuvada, bem acompanhado pelo vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Mas foi só isso...
Hoje o dia tem sido marcado pelos aguaceiros fracos (pontualmente moderados).
Está fresco\frio. Mas nada que não se aguente (um bagacinho, um medronho ou outro aquecedor de gargantas "à maneira"  )

*Acumulado ontem: 15,7 mm
Acumulado hoje: 7,4 mm

Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## aikkoset (28 Dez 2020 às 20:28)

Olá boa noite, aqui pelo vale do Douro (Melres-Gondomar) 7º de Temp. atual sem vento e com a Lua cheia a espreitar entre as nuvens. pelas 18.00 assisti a um aguaceiro forte de seriava!


----------



## Stinger (28 Dez 2020 às 21:23)

Relâmpago forte 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ledo (28 Dez 2020 às 21:23)

Forte trovao agora depois de aguaceiro curto torrencial


----------



## Tmsf (28 Dez 2020 às 21:24)

Forte relâmpago... Já há algum tempo que não ouvia um por esta zona


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2020 às 23:16)

Por aqui apenas aguaceiros fortes. 12.7.mm acumulados e 6°C.

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2020 às 00:32)

Chuva forte agora em espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2020 às 00:48)

Trovoada.


----------



## rokleon (29 Dez 2020 às 02:55)

Ouvi agora um trovão durante uns bons 5 segundos seguidos!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 03:00)

Stinger disse:


> Relâmpago forte
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk





Ledo disse:


> Forte trovao agora depois de aguaceiro curto torrencial





Tmsf disse:


> Forte relâmpago... Já há algum tempo que não ouvia um por esta zona



Pela hora terá sido esta ou relacionada com esta célula.






As quatro descargas menores foram ramificações da principal assinalada:


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 03:12)

rokleon disse:


> Ouvi agora um trovão durante uns bons 5 segundos seguidos!



*91 kA* e ramificações cujas distâncias ao local de audição variam bastante e fazem o som chegar ao longo de certo intervalo de tempo. Os 5 segundos mostram que entre o local da descarga principal e o local mais afastado do observador onde caíu uma das ramificações medeiam cerca de 1,7 Km (5s x 340 m/s).


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia.



StormRic disse:


> Pela hora terá sido esta ou relacionada com esta célula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É...Faltei eu colocar um post a assinalar esse trovão, bem audível à mesma hora que os colegas sentiram.
Muito bem! Muita gente atenta...

O dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado de 9,7 mm*, o de hoje está com *4,1 mm*. Nada mau!
O aguaceiros vão caindo espaçados.
O vento sopra fraco, aumentando a intensidade na passagem das células.
Está fresquito.

*Tactual: 6,6ºC
Hr: 85%*​...
Nota
Fiz um comparativo entre o udómetro Helmann`s e o pluviómetro da Oregon. O udómetro recolheu 33,0 mm e o pluviómetro apenas 29,5 mm para o mesmo período de tempo.
É uma análise preliminar e precisa de mais testes comparativos.
Terei de ver com calma o sensor da Oregon, pode ter uma pequena teia de aranha nas conchas, ou outra coisa a limitar o movimentos das mesmas.
Vi agora este trabalho realizado na Universidade de Coimbra, com um teste comparativo entre um Udómetro de hellmann`s, um Wilh & Lambrecht e um RUC (Rain-gauge University of Coimbra) 
Parece um projecto amador, mas envolveu várias áreas de estudo da universidade. Fica a dica a quem pretender desenvolver um parecido: 2 vasos brancos, um funil, um copo medidor..._*et voilá*_!
Ver aqui: Concepção de udómetro “low cost” RUC
Interessante! 
...


----------



## jonas (29 Dez 2020 às 13:57)

Bem malta...eu sei que vocês não vão acreditar...eu próprio pensei que estava a sonhar...mas o certo é que durante 5min caiu neve em Paredes a 175m. 
Vão ver o video no Luso meteo.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2020 às 14:19)

jonas disse:


> Bem malta...eu sei que vocês não vão acreditar...eu próprio pensei que estava a sonhar...mas o certo é que durante 5min caiu neve em Paredes a 175m.
> Vão ver o video no Luso meteo.



Quantos graus estão aí?


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Dez 2020 às 14:28)

jonas disse:


> Bem malta...eu sei que vocês não vão acreditar...eu próprio pensei que estava a sonhar...mas o certo é que durante 5min caiu neve em Paredes a 175m.
> Vão ver o video no Luso meteo.


Quero acreditar que fosse neve, mas pelo vídeo parece-me apenas o reflexo do sol nos chuviscos (por serem pingas finas caem de forma mais lenta). 

Estação na zona: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASTE72


----------



## jonas (29 Dez 2020 às 14:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Quero acreditar que fosse neve, mas pelo vídeo parece-me apenas o reflexo do sol nos chuviscos (por serem pingas finas caem de forma mais lenta).


Talvez fosse...mas quem lá estava a ver (a minha mãe e o meu irmão) também afirmaram que de facto era neve... Mas agora até fico na dúvida


----------



## jonas (29 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quantos graus estão aí?


Agora o carro marca 8.0°C, na altura provavelmente por volta de 5-6 °C.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro forte a acabar de passar, temperatura a descer com uma rapidez enorme, ainda tinha ido aos 10,5ºC antes do aguaceiro chegar e agora vai em 6,6ºC .


----------



## ampa62 (29 Dez 2020 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.
Estive há pouco na serra de Arga à cota 600 com 4.5°C. Muitos aguaceiros. Neve nem aqui nem nos arredores. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (29 Dez 2020 às 21:55)

Hoje, já está mais frio que ontem. Por Famalicão, 3,7⁰


----------



## davidazevedo (29 Dez 2020 às 22:30)

E continua a descer....3º. Como está o resto do litoral norte?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (29 Dez 2020 às 22:33)

Aqui está 1ºc


----------



## Stinger (29 Dez 2020 às 22:36)

2 graus por gondomar 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (29 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

2.5ºC em Covas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2020 às 07:21)

Bom dia
Mínima do dia *1.9°C *


----------



## ampa62 (30 Dez 2020 às 13:31)

Bom dia.
Manhã calma sem vento.
Ouvem-se os galos.
Neste momento 6.7°C.
Neve não há, mas o acumulado é apreciável 434 mm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Já chove. (13:49)

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2020 às 21:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Quero acreditar que fosse neve, mas pelo vídeo parece-me apenas o reflexo do sol nos chuviscos (por serem pingas finas caem de forma mais lenta).


Boa noite.

Ontem podem eventualmente as condições ter sido marginais para um episódio destes.
Não sei exactamente as condições em altitude, a temperatura nos vários níveis da atmosfera, mas a zona central da cidade de Paredes tem, com relativa frequência, temperaturas bastante baixas, formação de muito gelo que se mantém até meio\final da manhã. Ao início da tarde, por ser zona baixa, a temperatura é mais alta que as zonas ao redor.

Por cá, hoje tivemos uma noite gelada, com as nuvens a entrar ao início da manhã a temperatura subiu pouco.
Um dia frio concerteza.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, de momento tende a ser nulo.
Ao início da tarde tivemos os 1ºs chuviscos, repetindo-se ao longo da tarde. Com a noite choveu mais um pouco mas fraca, sem acumulação.
O céu apresenta diminutas abertas, deixando vislumbrar por breves momentos a lua.

*Tmín: -0,9ºC
Tmáx: 9,5ºC

Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 8,9ºC
*
*EMA Paços de Ferreira *
*Tmín: -1,4ºC
Tmáx: 8,6ºC

*
*EMA Luzim-Penafiel *
*Tmín: -1,7ºC
Tmáx: 7,9ºC*​
Desde já desejo-vos a todos um 2021 espectacular.
Que enterre de vez as más memórias de 2020.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2020 às 23:13)

Boa noite .

Chove com intensidade e estão 6 ° c .


----------



## Tmsf (31 Dez 2020 às 09:44)

Bom dia... Por aqui temos tido algumas chuvadas bem fortes desde o início da manhã


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2020 às 10:43)

jonas disse:


> Talvez fosse...mas quem lá estava a ver (a minha mãe e o meu irmão) também afirmaram que de facto era neve... Mas agora até fico na dúvida



Então?? Nesses casos o melhor mesmo é sair do alpendre e sentir , ver a cair na roupa !!!! Estavas com medo ?


----------



## jfo (31 Dez 2020 às 13:51)

Há 10 minutos por aqui, choveu com intensidade.


----------



## ampa62 (31 Dez 2020 às 14:00)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui tem caido alguns aguaceiros fortes.

De momento, um sol tímido por entre as nuvens. 

8.6ºC e 98% de HR. 

Batido o record de chuva acumulada no mês de dezembro, desde que a minha estação funciona: 452.9 mm.

Um excelente 2021 para todos + respetivos familiares, com muitos eventos meteorológicos ao gosto de cada um.

Eu ando a sonhar fazer um boneco de neve desde que vim para aqui em 1998 e o máximo que vi foi uns flocozinhos no ar. Mas a esperança não morre.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2020 às 14:17)

Boa tarde 
Já de regresso a casa 
Aguaceiros
Acumulados de 11,8 mm
10,6°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

Boa noite 
Aguaceiros
Acumulados de 14,1 mm
93% hr 
Temperatura de 9,5°C


Feliz ano novo 2021 ( desejo de neve ) 
Abraço a todos / as 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## timgomes (31 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

Graupel, eram 15h com 6 graus C. Foi pouco tempo, nem deu pra tirar foto decente. Contudo o AROME HD 1.3km tirou-me as duvidas. Aqui é terra que costuma cair graupel todos os invernos, um dia ou outro.


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 17:53)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Aguaceiros
> Acumulados de 14,1 mm
> 93% hr
> ...


Muito obrigado meu amigo, um excelente 2021 para ti e teus !


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,

Hoje ainda houve vários aguaceiros fortes, o que fez o acumulado chegar aos 15,3mm. O mês vai em 329,3mm e não deverá acumular mais apesar de ainda andarem aqui a rondar uns aguaceiros. 

Que o próximo ano traga dias interessantes no que toca à meteorologia (parece que vai começar bem)

Um bom ano para todos!


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2020 às 18:25)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muito obrigado meu amigo, um excelente 2021 para ti e teus !


Abraço meu amigo !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2020 às 18:44)

Boa noite .

Dia de aguaceiros. 

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2020 às 19:02)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Então?? Nesses casos o melhor mesmo é sair do alpendre e sentir , ver a cair na roupa !!!! Estavas com medo ?


Digamos que o momento em que aquilo ocorreu, não foi, de todo, o mais propicio a que pudesse ter estado mais tempo a observar. Apenas tive tempo de gravar aquele pequeno video e dizer aos presentes para irem ver...Depois, realmente apercebi-me que em vez de gravar o video poderia realmente ter feito isso, mas na altura estava tão "anestesiado" que nem me passou pela cabeça, até porque estava a meio de uma outra tarefa e estava mais preocupado em voltar ao trabalho, portanto por "medo" não foi certamente...
..........
Um próspero ano novo a todos e que 2021 traga umas boas surpresas


----------



## Iceberg (31 Dez 2020 às 19:39)

Feliz Ano Novo 2021 para todos.  Com muita saúde. E muitas emoções meteorológicas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (31 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

Actualmente estão 5 graus.

Um Feliz Ano 2021.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2020 às 20:05)

Feliz ano novo 2021 a todos!


----------



## jfo (31 Dez 2020 às 20:24)

Há pouco choveu e pelo meio caiu granizo, pena ter durado apenas uns segunditos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2020 às 22:42)

Bom ano caríssimos!!
Desejo a todos um excelente 2021 e que este nos traga muita animação meteorológica!!
5°c
Céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2021 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## efcm (1 Jan 2021 às 10:00)

A reportar de Vale de Cambra

A chuva fraca/ moderada iniciou por volta das 3/4 da manhã e não parou até agora.

O IPMA prévia um dia sem chuva e já me lixaram os planos


----------



## Stinger (1 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Sábado dia 9 brutalidade de neve??


----------



## Stinger (1 Jan 2021 às 10:48)

Charlie olha para este mapa para Valongo lol

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 11:06)

Stinger disse:


> Charlie olha para este mapa para Valongo lol
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Stinger essa Run e das 18..
Ainda não foi atualizada.
Os modelos andam perdidos no que toca a precipitação residual o que compreensível.
Para daqui a uma semana o melhor mesmo e não contar com essas cotas mesmo a precipitação...



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------

